# Reparar Tweeter JBL E80



## vilcabti (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola a todos. Espero que puedan ayudarme con este problema que tengo con un par de bocinas JBL, modelo E80. Hace un tiempo ya que ambos dejaron de sonar. No sé si están quemados o algún componente interno anda mal. El modelo específico de la parte a reparar es 338035-001. Por favor indíquenme por dónde empezar y qué verificaciones podría hacer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

¿ Estas son tus cajas ?




¿ Como sabes que son las cajas y no el amplificador lo que NO funciona ?


----------



## vilcabti (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola Fogonazo.

Sí, esas mismas son. Sólo que en color negro 

Sé que son los tweeter porque cuando conecto otras bocinas, sí funcionan los tweeter. 

Gracias por responder.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

Retira la cubierta que te da acceso al interior.
Desconecta el TW que no funciona, solo un borne.
Mide con multímetro si tiene continuidad sobre los bornes del TW, debería marcar entre 3 y 11 Ω
Si no hay continuidad = TW quemado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2011)

Te dejo el manual 

Si no tenés tester podes probar con una batería de 9 Vdc


----------



## vilcabti (Sep 21, 2011)

Pues medí con el multímetro y no había continuidad. Por lo que me dices entonces el TW está quemado.
¿La única solución sería reemplazarlo o se puede reparar?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo el manual
> 
> Si no tenés tester podes probar con una batería de 9 Vdc



Gracias por el manual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2011)

vilcabti dijo:


> ¿La única solución sería reemplazarlo o se puede reparar?
> Gracias por el manual.


 
 "Ambas dos" , fijate si conseguís quien repare parlantes , sinó a reemplazarlos.


----------



## vilcabti (Sep 21, 2011)

No quiero pecar de "pesado", pero es que me gusta entender las cosas. No soy electrónico de profesión, aunque me gusta mucho estos temas.

¿Y la reparación en qué consiste cuando un TW se quema? ¿Hay que rebobinar, o estoy hablando sandeces? 

Por otro lado, quisiera saber qué hice de mal para hacer que se quemen. Como información que pudiera servir de ayuda al diagnóstico, uso un Receiver Denon 1905. Lo obvio es porque usaba volumen alto, pero cómo saber hasta qué nivel es recomendable, si hay alguna manera de reconocer que no debo pasar de cierto límite. 

Reemplazar este TW creo que me será complicado puesto que he buscado por internet el número de parte y no lo encuentro por ningún lado. Otra opción es que lo reemplace con otr TW. ¿Alguna recomendación de alguno similar? Disculpa por tantas preguntas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2011)

vilcabti dijo:


> Por otro lado, quisiera saber qué hice de mal para hacer que se quemen. Como información que pudiera servir de ayuda al diagnóstico, uso un Receiver Denon 1905. Lo obvio es porque usaba volumen alto, pero cómo saber hasta qué nivel es recomendable, si hay alguna manera de reconocer que no debo pasar de cierto límite.


Ese daño es por exceso de potencia, así que los quemaste por usarlos a "alto volumen". Para saber hasta donde darles tenés una sola solución: *RTFM *:enfadado:



vilcabti dijo:


> Reemplazar este TW creo que me será complicado puesto que he buscado por internet el número de parte y no lo encuentro por ningún lado. Otra opción es que lo reemplace con otr TW. ¿Alguna recomendación de alguno similar? Disculpa por tantas preguntas.


Pues vas a tener que llaver las columnas para que te las reparen, y considerando que son JBL dudo mucho que la reparación sea de bajo precio.
No sirve reparar los tweeters (no esos al menos) a menos que la reparación la haga el fabricante. Tampoco sirve el cambio por otros cualquiera. En ambos casos vas a perder el balance de agudos de los baffles. Así que: o comprás los *mismos *tweeters y los reemplazás, o los llevás al fabricante/service oficial que los repare...y te preparás a pagar lo que te pidan.


----------



## vilcabti (Sep 21, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese daño es por exceso de potencia, así que los quemaste por usarlos a "alto volumen". Para saber hasta donde darles tenés una sola solución: *RTFM *:enfadado:



El manual indica:

Máxima Potencia de amplificador recomendada: 175 w
Manejo de potencia (continua/pico): 100w/400w

El Denon 1905, según especificaciones dice potencia máxima 90w por canal.

No sé casi nada de estos asuntos técnicos, pero con las especificaciones anteriores el sentido común me dice que las bocinas deberían soportar lo enviado por el receiver.

O hay otras consideraciones que debería tener en cuenta. La verdad que me gustaría tener claro estos conceptos para evitar futuros inconvenientes.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

Un parlante se puede quemar fácilmente si el amplificador que lo alimenta trabaja recortando, es decir la etapa de salida ya no trabaja como corresponde y en lugar de aplicar una señal de musical al parlante le aplica una señal con forma recortada, esta forma de onda, además de distorsionada, posee mayor energía que la señal musical y este exceso de energía quema o daña a los reproductores.


----------



## vilcabti (Sep 21, 2011)

Entiendo, Fogonazo. Entonces, es probable que mi amplificador esté produciendo ese "recorte" (no sé si es correcto decirlo así). Ahora, para salir de dudas, ¿hay alguna manera objetiva de que yo pueda saber a ciencia cierta de que ésa es la situación de mi amplificador? ¿Talvez con alguna medición? Como mencionas ondas, deduciría que una forma de medir sería con un osciloscopio, o nuevamente estoy hablando "rocas". Ilumíname, por favor. ¿Qué prubas puedo realizar con mi amplificador para determinar si no está trabajando como debe? No vaya a ser que me arruine también las otras bocinas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

Sería fácil detectarlo con un osciloscopio, que me imagino no tienes.

El recorte en audio se escucha como una distorsión importante en los picos musicales, digamos que suena como si se estuviera rompiendo algo al reproducir los picos de sonido mas fuerte.

Otra posibilidad es que tu amplificador este oscilando, mandando una señal NO audible que satura y recalienta los TW.


----------

